# Zaurus and Gentoo

## uxbod

I know there are a lot of threads regarding this matter but I thought I would share my own thoughts.  I have been able to get the Zaurus to sync once successfully but now nothing. If I leave a console open with a ping to 192.168.129.201 when I insert into the cradle it pings for about 2 seconds and the get a corrupted packet message. This then carries on in the same vane, ping, corruption, ping corruption. I have checked what modules are loaded and I have usbcore, usb-uhci, usbdnet. Hotplug does seem to trap the Zaurus being put into the cradle so I think I am almost there. Any ideas what to look @ next ? Should I think about switching to a CF WLAN card instead and syncing that way ? Ideas please  :Smile: 

----------

## shadow303

I have heard that sometimes the zaurus itself develops problems that interfere with the normal sync.  The CF WLAN card is probably the easiest route for syncing under linux.  One of these days I am going to get one, but in the meantime, I just don't bother syncing at all  :Wink: 

----------

